# Night time bassing 2nd trip of the year



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Started at 5:30pm finished at 2:30am. From 5:30 to 8pm I caught 30 fish. Absolute gangbusters including 3 over 4lbs, cast after cast. Caught a bass on 7/10 casts in one stretch with 2 over 4lbs in that group. From 8pm to 2am caught 3 more fish. One bass and two cats. Friend who joined at 7:30 caught 4 fish total. Fish feed at night my ASS. Armed with everything, black spinnerbaits, big dark worms, topwater, yada yada. Nothing worked. I'm not going to try to force it anymore, I just think in the waters I fish the bass do something different at night. I don't have it figured. I have one good night trip in the last 3 years, and although I do enjoy the cool conditions its just not worth it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Under the right conditions night time bassin can be the most rediculously awesome experience in the world. A bright moon helps. Also do it in the hottest days of the year. End of july through end of august are best IMO. If your out on a night where you dont stop sweating from the heat and humidity after dark thats when you wanna be there !


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

white spinner baits, not black!! Black is a myth for night time fishing. Also, use worms and craw baits...they feed heavily on craws at night...cause that's when the craws are active. jmo


----------



## bank runner (May 23, 2011)

TClark said:


> white spinner baits, not black!! Black is a myth for night time fishing. Also, use worms and craw baits...they feed heavily on craws at night...cause that's when the craws are active. jmo


 I agree my Dad and I have great success night fishing and we throw white spinnerbaits


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bass feed heavily during the summer, but for shorter periods. Maybe you guys just hit that period during the waning daylight. I recall a night tourney we had at Badin Lake, NC several years ago that ran from 730 til 230 in the morning. We had one fish by nine thirty, but wound up catching 15 or so after that time. All the fish were caught on black Ole Monster worms.
As for chugger baits, the outline of a black bait is easier for the fish to see against a starlit or moonlit sky. That being said, the vibration of a spinner bait can be picked up on the fish's lateral line, and he can home in on it.
Shad don't change color after dark, so I take the color thing with a grain of salt usually. But the black, bigger worms for some reason certainly work better after dark, at least down here.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

This year has been a bust after dark for me also. Typically with the heat and pleasure boaters I prefer the night bite. This year though I've had to fight the heat to catch fish.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I fish at night a lot, I have had nights this year that's been great others where I have really had to work for a couple fish, dark colors do work better for me, spinners on occasion, I recently started trying to throw more cranks.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

We came off of of lake Milton one summer night at dark and a guy was launching at dark, he said he does well for smallies, they come shallow for crawfish , bil does the same at peidmont for bass.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Well fished lamberjack and that mottram lake in Fostoria last night things were not real hopping i pulled one bass out on a crank but lost him at the rocks. I'm assuming those two reservoirs are not fostorias finest but none the less a tough night fishing last night


----------

